# West Wessex Hunt Sabs



## Springs (2 March 2015)

This is off FB but we found it so funny we just had to share. Not sure if it is genuine or some one taking the P but enjoy 

Many apologies to anyone who came along to Luscious today expecting to meet us. The day did not go entirely as we hoped.

We arrived at the shop in good time, they had a table ready for all our leaflets and our display of sabbing equipment and even gave each of us a lovely cup of herbal tea. Once we had our stand set up we put on our facemasks as (1) this is a key part of our sab look, we wanted to give customers an authentic idea of what sabbing is about and (2) we were worried that some of the hunt scum might come into the shop to try and identify us. Unfortunately the shop owner objected to us wearing facemasks as "it might frighten the customers" which is a totally stupid thing to say, the argument got a bit heated and we agreed to leave as we all like shopping at Luscious and there aren't many other places you can buy good vegan food and cosmetics around here. 


We didn't want to disappoint all the lovely people who had promised to come and see us, so we stood just outside the shop and put up the posters we had made. The shop owner came out and asked us to leave but we refused quite rightly as we were not in her shop but in a public place where we have every right to freedom of expression. And it wasn't as if we were blocking the doorway or anything, just standing either side of it. After a few minutes it started to rain, we also noticed that no-one was coming near the shop at all which was very disappointing as we had photocopied 1,000 leaflets and so far we hadn't managed to give away a single one.

Then of course the fascist private hunt security from Wessex "Police" turned up, obviously called by the shop owner, we are really starting to have doubts about whether this shop is as sab-friendly as it claims to be. We stood our ground, pointing out that we are entitled to make our voices heard under the Human Rights Act, but obviously Wessex Police have not heard of this law as they threatened to arrest us for "public order" offences. So very reluctantly we packed up our stuff and went to look for a better spot where we would not be hassled by anyone.

After stopping off for a quick coffee we found a nice sheltered place next to a large stone building right in the middle of the main shopping street. We put on our facemasks which we had taken off while we were having our coffee, and got out our spray bottles and home made whips. We had not even had time to set up our posters when there were police sirens coming from three directions at once, and the next moment four cops were pointing really scary looking guns at us and screaming at us to lie flat on the ground. Normally we try to resist police brutality and intimidation but this did not seem to be a good moment to argue with them.

It turns out that the building we were standing outside was a bank, and the bank staff had reported four masked people standing outside with "weapons". It should have been obvious to anyone that we were just peaceful animal defenders and not criminals, but the police just love any excuse to give us a hard time and they certainly made use of this one. Fortunately once we were down at the police station we managed to explain what we had been doing and they let us go, but we lost all our whips, sprays, leaflets and posters which we had left behind when we were arrested. We returned to the bank to see if they were still where we had left them, but all we found was the leaflets in a bin, and they were too soggy to be any use. We strongly suspect the police took our other stuff but they denied having it.

So not an entirely successful day for us although perhaps the publicity in the local newspaper will bring some new recruits to our group. We stopped off at Lidl on the way home but they didn't seem to have any balaclavas or other sab stuff on display, and half the shop seemed to be devoted to dead animal products which made us feel physically sick, so we had to leave. It's not always easy being a sab in this part of the world, but we fight on. The animals expect nothing less.
.



Like ·  · Share


----------



## jrp204 (2 March 2015)

I have 'liked' this on FB for weeks, whoever is writing it is brilliant. Mind you it is surprising that people still seem to think they are for real!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2015)

I can't decide if the writer or those who think it's real and make horrendous comments about the sab scum are funniest! Brilliant group!


----------



## Thriller (2 March 2015)

I know who writes it. Hes a hilarious bloke and very much high up in the hunt lol


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2015)

He's brilliant. There's a bloke on there called Wayne who is just as funny.


----------

